# Solution Freebox Hd Wifi & Mac Airport



## abracadaprod (11 Février 2008)

Oyez, oyez

Si vous avez du mal à vous connecter en wifi via la carte Airport de votre MacPro ou MacBook sous Leopard 10.5.1, avec votre si ergonomique Freebox HD, que vous venez de passer des heures et des touffes de cheveux et de remontées gastriques à tenter en vain de réparer un problème apparemment insoluble, ce message est pour vous !   

Passons l'effet d'annonce : j'ai eu le même souci.  :unsure: 

Le problème c'est qu'il y a une foule de manipulations à décrypter. Alors, fort des heures passées entre Hotline et forums, et en vue de contribuer à un monde meilleur, je me porte volontaire pour un petit récapitulatif qui j'espère optimisera votre résolution du souci rencontré. Récapitulatif avec parfois des manips élémentaires et évidentes, mais bon, c'est une synthèse de ce que j'ai lu et testé tout le week-end !!! :angry: 

*MAC*
1 / Vérifiez que vous disposez bien d'une carte Airport
2/ Vérifiez que vous êtes branchés sur secteur, enfin pour les portables. En effet, plusieurs freenautes macusers  ne captaient les ondes wifi que branchés sur secteur.
3/ Vérifiez que Airport est bien activé dans les *Préférences Réseau* et cochez Afficher l'état AirPort dans la barre des menus, comme ça vous aurez le symbole du radar, et cela sera plus simple en terme de visibilité et de manipulations

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/attach/jpg.gif

4/ Vérifiez si vous captez bien le réseau que vous avez configuré sur l'interface de gestion wifi de free
4a / Si vous le voyez dans la liste des réseaux Airport reconnus et que vous ne parvenez pas à vous connecter (message type erreur de connexion ou airport invalide, etc...), saisissez un $ avant les chiffres de votre mot de passe WEP.
4b/ Si vous ne le voyez pas, essayez de configurer manuellement votre réseau via *Se connecter à un autre réseau*

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/attach/jpg.gif

5/ Si le message Délai de Connexion s'affiche, ou si vous ne parvenez toujours pas à vous connecter, il faut faire quelques vérifications au niveau de la Freebox

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=16244&stc=1&d=1202747743

*FREEBOX*
1/ Vérifiez que ce n'est pas votre machine à café... bon ça va un peu d'humour  <_< 
1/ Vérifiez que la freebox affiche l'heure
2/ Vérifiez si vous avez bien une connexion en ethernet, ça permet de savoir si la connexion filaire fonctionne, et en procédant par élimination on peut cerner le problème
3/ Vérifiez si votre boîtier HD branché sur votre TV fonctionne en wifi et ne se bloque pas sur "RESEAU" ou sur un autre message.
4/ S'il y a déjà un souci à ce niveau, rebootez la freebox en déconnectant l'alimentation au niveau de la freebox. Regardez le chenillard, normalement, il ne DOIT PAS y avoir les traits -------- horizontaux qui vont de haut en bas. Cela signifierait que le freebox est en train de réinitialiser tous les paramètres, ce qui s'opère normalement après un hard reboot (cf plus loin). Attendez que la freebox affiche l'heure, cela signifie en théorie que tout va bien   
5/ Resynchronisez le boîtier HD en le connectant à la freebox via ethernet. Evitez de le brancher sur la partie routeur du la freebox, mais plutôt sur le port Ethernet direct. Attendez que RESEAU, ROCK'N'ROLL, ETAPE 1 jusqu'à 5, puis VIDEO et FREETELEVISION s'affichent sur le boîtier HD. Puis éteignez D'ABORD le boîtier HD et déconnectez le câble Ethernet. Rallumez le boîtier HD (non connecté cette fois) et attendez que la procédure précédente s'opère. Ensuite, si vous obtenez le message FREETELEVISION, c'est que votre réseau wifi fonctionne, en tout cas de freebox à Boîtier HD.

*IMPORTANT : LA MANIP 5 EST A FAIRE CHAQUE FOIS QUE VOUS MODIFIEZ DES PARAMETRES DANS FONCTION WIFI ( DANS L'INTERFACE DE GESTION DU SITE FREE)*

6/ Si rien ne fonctionne, effectuez un Hard Reboot : c'est comme un reboot classique, sauf qu'on l'effectue 5 fois de suite quand le chenillard "serpentine", on attend l'heure, puis on effectue un sixième débranchement et on attend l'heure à nouveau. Là, la freebox est réinitialisée, *MAIS VOS PARAMETRES WIFI ET ROUTEUR AUSSI !* Alors, il faut le reconfigurer via le site de free.

DANS L'ATTENTE DU WIFI , RECONNECTEZ-VOUS VIA ETHERNET.

*SITE FREE.FR*
1/ Allez dans l'interface de gestion de free. Dans Fonctionnalités Optionnelles, cliquez sur l'icône de l'outil (marteau et clé en crois) à côté de Fonctionnalités Wifi de la Freebox

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=16246&stc=1&d=1202747743

2/ Cliquez sur configurer à côté de Fonction WIFI. Mais avant, certains préconisent de désactiver les fonctions ROUTEUR de la freebox (vous réactiverez les fonctions routeur une fois la réception wifi opérationnelle). Donc allez dans Fonction Routeur, Configurer et décochez Activer sur la ligne du haut "Vous souhaitez activer ce service". N'OUBLIEZ PAS D'ENVOYER VOS MODIFS (rectangle rouge en bas à droite de la page), A CHAQUE FOIS POUR QUE CELA SOIT PRIS EN COMPTE ! Le message suivant apparaît :_ Valeurs mises à jour avec succès - Vous devez redémarrer votre freebox pour que les paramètres soient pris en compte, il vous suffit pour cela de l'éteindre puis de la rallumer._ Ne redémarrez pas comme conseillé la freebox maintenant puisque l'on va procéder à d'autres modifications. Cliquez sur Retour et Reprenons : Cliquez sur configurer à côté de Fonction WIFI.

NB : parfois la session expire entre deux manips, allez bien vérifiez en vous reconnectant que vos paramètres sont pris en compte !

3/ Cochez Activer sur la ligne du haut "Vous souhaitez activer ce service".
4/ Changez éventuellement le canal. Par défaut, il est sur 11, mais il se peut que trop de connexions voisines soient configurées sur le même port et que cela nuise au débit ou à la réception pure et simple du WIFI.
5/ Certains préconisent de cocher ou décocher CANAL AUTOMATIQUE. Essayez sans si besoin est, et avec si cela ne change rien.
6/ Renommez éventuellement votre Réseau en lui donnant un nom bien spécifique.
7/ Ne pas masquer le réseau, pour que Airport et vous-mêmes puissiez le voir !  h34r: 
8 / Créer un clé WEP (MAIS NE METTEZ PAS LE $ ICI si vous voulez tester cette option proposée plus haut, cela se fait quand on rentre la clé DANS LE MAC, pour que lui comprenne que c'est bien une clé WEP hexadécimale). Eventuellement, et si vous n'êtes pas trop inspirés, Générer la clé permet d'en faire une automatiquement. Mais n'oubliez pas de la noter !
9/ Cliquez sur Envoyez et effectuez un reboot de votre freebox.


*Si après tout cela le réseau n'est pas reconnu ou la connexion wifi ne se fait pas, voici quelques ultimes recommandations : *
1 / Débranchez tous les ports USB et Ethernet (routeur et Direct) de la freebox.
2 / Sur le Mac, Préférences Système/Réseau/Airport, cliquez sur Avancé et vérifiez : 
a - dans l'onglet Airport si votre réseau apparaît. Décochez toutes les options
b - dans l'onglet TCP/IP, voir si vous disposez d'une adresse IP et d'adresses IPv4 (il faut qu'il soit configuré Automatiquement), ainsi que d'un masque de sous-réseaux. Renouvelez le bail DHCP.
c - dans l'onglet AppleTalk, désactivez AppleTalk.
3/ Alternez les antennes de votre freebox
4/ Enlevez tous les widgets de reconnaissance wifi, etc... Essayez l'utilitaire iStumbler qui luis pousse la reconnaissance de réseaux assez loin.
5/ Vérifiez dans l'interface de gestion que votre adresse MAC (attention, c'est le nom de l'identité de la freebox de type 00:07:CB:9A:8F:F7), finisse bien par les mêmes chiffres que ceux du numéro de série de la freebox, inscrits sous la freebox. S'ils sont différents, aucun de vos paramètres ne peuvent être pris en compte et c'est que Free a attribué une même id MAC pour plusieurs appareils. Là, c'est premier arrivé, premier servi, et il faut impérativement contacter le service de free pour y remédier et obtenir votre id MAC exclusive et unique. En fait, la freebox capte bien le réseau wifi, mais selon les paramètres et la cle WEP attribuée par l'heureux titulaire en chef de l'id Mac. Cela peut poser également des soucis au niveau de l'accord parental, ou d'autres codes d'activaiton au niveau du boîtier HD. Une fois résolu et attribué, il faudra attendre entre 48 et 72h pour que cela soit pris en compte et, là, bienvenue dans le monde du wfi !!!! Enfin, il paraît...  :unsure: 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=16245&stc=1&d=1202747743

*Le dernier recours : la Hotline de free 3244 (0,34 euros soit 2,21 F TTC /mn et 0.15 euros d'une ligne Freebox ) Le Centre est disponible 7 jours sur 7, 24 heures sur 24.*

Voilà, j'espère que cela vous aidera, il y a sûrement quelques erreurs ou approximations, mais j'ai fait du mieux que j'ai pu pour vous apporter ma contribution. Sur ce, je vais me promener autour d'un lac, histoire de retrouver les choses essentielles de la vie !!!!!    

@ très vite !


----------



## maousse (12 Février 2008)

juste un détail, pour le cryptage du réseau, autant choisir du WPA plutôt que du wep, à moins d'avoir un vieil appareil wifi qui n'accepte pas cela (du genre une machine équipée airport première génération.)

Sinon, c'est dense, j'ai pas tout lu, j'avoue


----------



## nikolo (12 Février 2008)

pourquoit te connectestu au reseau freephonie qui est le reseau wifi dédié au telephone sip?

Moi j'ai un resea uwifi que j'a inomé et le reseau freephonie de présent mais comem j'ai désactifé le resea ufreephonie sur ma console free, il est inopérant bien qu'apparent.


----------



## abracadaprod (20 Février 2008)

Je veux bien te répondre, mais j'ai pas bien compris la question  

Enfin, n'hésite pas


----------



## djebee (21 Février 2008)

Freenaute depuis des années j'ai jamais vu ma console perdre ses infos wifi et routeur après un hard reboot...
Sinon faut aussi ajouter à ce mini tuto, qu'il est préférable en mode routeur d'assigner des ip fixes à chaque machine ou borne airport express et ce sur V4 et V5HD


----------



## abracadaprod (2 Mars 2008)

C'est ben vrai c'que tu dis  

Euh... c'était histoire de faire court cette fois


----------

